# Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizierten/beschlagnahmten Medien!



## ZAM (11. Mai 2009)

*WICHTIG!*
Zwischen den Teilnehmern unseres Forums und Computec Media besteht keinerlei vertragliche Bindung, auf die sich die Teilnehmer beziehen können. Computec Media übernimmt keine Haftung für den in diesem Forum vorgenommenen Handel, hält sich jedoch das Recht vor, ggfs. nicht legitime Angebote zu entfernen. Für Handelsvorgänge übernehmen ausschließlich jeweils die beiden beteiligten Handelsparteien das volle Risiko und haben eventuelle Probleme untereinander zu erläutern und zu regeln.

*Punkt 1: Verhalten von Käufern, Verkäufern und allen andern Usern*
Das hier ist kein Forum, in dem die Community den Tiefstpreis im Internet sucht, sondern in dem Personen etwas anbieten können. Wer daran Interesse hat, UND NUR DER, kann sich dementsprechend melden. Auf Beiträge wie "Zu teuer", "schlechtes Spiel", "Ich biete einen Euro", oder "schau mal auf Seite X, da kostet es nur Y Euro", solltet Ihr verzichten. Das wird als Spam entfernt. Ihr dürft natürlich jeder Zeit Rückfragen an den Verkäufer oder Suchenden richten.
*Kein Interesse am Kauf -> kein Posting*

*Punkt 2: Klare und übersichtliche Threadbezeichnungen*
 Um das Forum übersichtlich zu halten bitten wir darum, einen aussagekräftigen Titel zu wählen, "Schaut rein" oder "einfach mal klicken" ist bspw. nicht erwünscht. Ihr solltet auch folgende Tags verwenden:


[Verkaufe] oder [V] für Verkaufsthreads 
[Suche] oder  für Suchen nach einem Spiel, etc. 
[*][Tausche] oder [T] für Tauschangebote 



*Punkt 2a: eBay Angebote*
 Es kann auch auf eBay Auktionen hingewiesen werden, dann aber klar und deutlich im Titel mit beispielsweise [eBay] bezeichnen!

*Punkt 2b: Auktionen*
Verdeckte Auktionen sind im Forum für Kleinanzeigen nicht erwünscht. Wenn ihr etwas versteigern wollt, verlinkt zur Auktion der entsprechenden Plattform wie eBay/Hood/etc.

*Punkt 3: Angebotsgestaltung, Kontaktaufnahmen & Absicherungen*


Achtet auf genaue Beschreibungen. Nicht jeder wird aus "Verkaufe PK" gleich schlau, also lieber an Beschreibungstext sparen. Es muss kein Roman sein, aber auf jeden Fall erkenntlich und eindeutig. 
Macht Angaben zum Zustand des Artikels, Lieferumfang (also z.B. ob das Game ohne Handbuch kommt), Preisvorstellung und Portokosten. 
Tätigt Angaben zur Zahlungs-Abwickelung. Also z.B. per Vorkasse, PayPal oder Nachnahme oder Abholung. 
 So lange auf ein Posting noch nicht geantwortet wurde kann der Beitrag auch noch problemlos bearbeitet werden. 
Niemand sollte seine eMail-Adresse hier offenlegen. Es gibt ein internes Mailsystem (PN), worüber Käufer und Verkäufer in Kontakt treten können (rechts oben auf der Seite). 
Ihr könnt durch diverse Absicherungen eventuellen Problemen entgegenwirken. Keiner  ist gezwungen hier etwas zu kaufen. Gerade bei teuren Sachen sollte  sich jeder genau überlegen, was es ihm wert ist oder ob man nicht lieber  z.B. bei einem Händler kaufen will (beispielsweise Stichwort Garantie).  Denkt an Adressaustausch, z.B. vorher den andern telefonisch  kontaktieren, aber auch an eine Absicherung über eBay. Einfach dem  Handelspartner den eigenen eBay-Namen nennen und dann über die  eBay-Seite kontakt aufnehmen. So könnt Ihr Euch bspw. auf dortige  Bewertungen stützen. Aber auch der ein oder andere Blick in die  Bewertungsliste des Kleinanzeigenforums kann hilfreich sein. Gerade wenn  man "wertigere Produkte" erwerben möchte, sollte man durchaus lieber  2-3 Euro; mehr zahlen und dafür Nachnahme wählen. 

*Punkt 3a: Pushen, Zweitthreads & Aktualisieren*
 Mit dem Pushen eines Threads sollte es nicht übertrieben werden. 1x pro Tag sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Auch Zweitthreads müssen NICHT mit dem gleichen Angebot nach 1-2 Tagen erneut erstellt werden. So lange auf ein Posting noch nicht geantwortet wurde kann der Beitrag auch noch problemlos bearbeitet werden. Ansonsten reicht auch eine Mail an einen CO, SCO, wenn man beispielsweise die Liste im ersten nachträglich / später Beitrag geändert haben möchte. (z.B. Rausstreichen, was verkauft ist)

*Punkt 4: Was darf NICHT verkauft werden? *
 Da es sich hier um PC Spieleforum handelt, sind Ausschließlich in diesem Themenbereich relevante Transfers erlaubt. Der Handel von Waren wie Alkohol, Tabakwaren, Betäubungsmittel oder  Medikamente, Waffen (auch Modellwaffen, Gotcha, Paintball und andere  Sachen, die fähig sind Geschosse abzufeuern, gleich welcher Kraft),  Drogen, Hehlerware, Plagiaten mit ähnlichem Aussehen oder die geschützte  Markenzeichen verwenden oder Tieren ist ebenfalls untersagt.
Außerdem untersagt:
*- Spiele/Medien ohne Jugendfreigabe
 - indizierte Spiele/Medien
 - beschlagnahmte Spiele/Medien*

Bei Verkäufern aus der Schweiz ist ein Handel hier nicht möglich. *Wer wissen möchte, ob ein Spiel auf dem Index steht, der kann* auf dieser Seite nachschauen *(Registrierung notwendig)*, hier in der Datenbank *(keine Registrierung erforderlich -> Also nachschauen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist) suchen, oder bei einem Foren-Moderator nachfragen.
*

Nicht geduldet werden zudem entsprechenden Veränderungen / Verschleierungen vom Verkäufer! Nur weil der Verkäufer beispielsweise M*n*H*nt schreibt, ist es klar, dass ein indiziertes Spiel angeboten wird. 
Angaben wie "Weitere Titel auf Anfrage", etc. werden ebenfalls nicht  geduldet und Nachfragen bzw. Aufforderungen eine Liste zu schicken  kommentarlos gelöscht. Im Wiederholungsfall muß mit einer Verwarnung  gerechnet werden. 
Ebenfalls vom Verkauf ausgeschlossen sind gemoddete Konsolen jeglicher Art 
unvollständige Software, sprich Spiele / Software ohne CD Keys/Accounts, etc. wo man jedoch einen solchen zum Spielen braucht. 
 
*Punkt 4.a: CD Keys, Registrierungen, MMORPGs*
 Immer mehr Spiele verwenden CD Keys oder Registrierungen. Gerade bei den Spielen sollte schon gleich im ersten Beitrag ein Bemerkung dazu gemacht werden. Wurde der Key schon verwendet? Ist ein Account damit verbunden? Auch die jeweiligen Nutzungsbedingungen in der Welt der MMORPGs sollte man genau beachten.

*Punkt 5: Bewertungen der Verkäufe*
 Nach dem Kauf/Verkauf/Tausch wird darum gebeten, dass BEIDE also Käufer und Verkäufer eine kurze Bewertung im entsprechenden Thread abgeben. Das ermöglicht andere zu sehen, mit welchen Personen hier schon problemlos der ein oder andere Handel durchgeführt wurde.

 Link zum Bewertungsthread: http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...wertungen-bitte-mit-link-zum-verkaufsthr.html


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*



			
				crackajack am 11.05.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *Punkt 4: Was darf NICHT verkauft werden? *
> - *indizierte Spiele*


Mal ganz doof gefragt: wo kann man denn überhaupt ein indiziertes Spiel loswerden?

Sobald man hier im Forum / auf Ebay / sonstwo ein Angebot einstellt, hat man ja schon Werbung dafür gemacht und damit gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.

Und wenn man nicht mal unter "weitere auf Anfragen" indizierte Titel haben darf, wird man indizierte Titel ja NIE los ... ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*



			
				Worrel am 11.05.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 11.05.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei Amazon. Dort kann man als Privatverkäufer seine Artikel unter den deutschen Versionen anbieten, halt mit dem Hinweis "Uncut-Version" oder ähnliches. Diese Beschreibungen muss man dann genau durchlesen. Hab dort öfters was bekommen das auf dem Index ist.


----------



## crackajack (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*



			
				Worrel am 11.05.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann man denn überhaupt ein indiziertes Spiel loswerden?


ausländische Foren?
ebay.com? (oder funkt da die deutsche IP dazwischen?)
roteerdbeere.de


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*



			
				crackajack am 11.05.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> roteerdbeere.de


*mööp* 

Siehe dortige ABGs: "Eventuelle Werbeverbote für indizierte DVDs, Games, Videos oder sonstige Trägermedien sind unbedingt zu beachten."


Zu den anderen:
Bei amazon kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß das rechtlich in Ordnung ist ...

Verkaufe ich rechtlich gesehen nicht mehr aus Deutschland, wenn ich das Angebot in  zB ebay.com einstelle - sprich: bin ich dann rechtlich gesehen tatsächlich aus dem Schneider?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*



			
				Worrel am 11.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 11.05.2009 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das einstellen eines artikels ist doch aber noch lange keine "werbung", schon gar nicht, wenn man ne privatperson ist... oder? genauso wie du hier im forum ja auch indizierte titel nennen darfst, was die PCG aber redaktionell nicht darf.


----------



## HanFred (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*



			
				Herbboy am 11.05.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> das einstellen eines artikels ist doch aber noch lange keine "werbung", schon gar nicht, wenn man ne privatperson ist... oder? genauso wie du hier im forum ja auch indizierte titel nennen darfst, was die PCG aber redaktionell nicht darf.


der punkt ist: man darf es (auch über elektronische) über medien nicht zugänglich machen, falls der altersnachweis nicht gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Crizzo1 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Infos zum Kleinanzeigenforum – VOR dem Posten lesen! - KEIN Verkauf von indizie*

Euer 1. Link zum checken, ob ein Titel indiziert oder beschlagnahmt ist, funktioniert nicht: http://www.bpjm.com/bpjmcom/ - 404 Not Found.


----------



## chancaine (31. August 2011)

Ist ein Ü18-Titel eigentlich auch automatisch indiziert oder darf er hier angeboten bzw. eingestellt werden?


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. August 2011)

chancaine schrieb:


> Ist ein Ü18-Titel eigentlich auch automatisch indiziert


 
Nein.



> darf er hier angeboten bzw. eingestellt werden?


Ja.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. März 2013)

Ich hab mal den Startpost schnell "repariert", die Formatierung war ja total im Eimer  jetzt sollte wieder alles lesbar sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. März 2013)

Schon traurig, dass du von VGZ das hier bei pcg erledigen musst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2013)

Danke dir, Lox. Nett, dass du auch hier nach solchen Sachen schaust


----------



## Braindamage10k (22. April 2013)

Was um alles in der Welt ist "CO"?

Darf man hier nur Hard und Software anbieten? Oder kann man hier auch theoretisch Gegenstände anbieten die mit PC nix zutun haben. Das geht aus dem Eingangsposting nicht hervor.

Greetz


----------

